# How to react?



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice. He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.

I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

That is not normal behaviour and would have to be dealt with immediately.

Your missus should have told him straight, as she didn't, then you will have to step in.

I would be having a word with the missus too.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> That is not normal behaviour and would have to be dealt with immediately.
> 
> Your missus should have told him straight, as she didn't, then you will have to step in.
> 
> I would be having a word with the missus too.


Im going to bring it up with her again later, i dont know if she feels like intimidated by him or if she just enjoys the attention, either way I didnt expect to see it and its not something i should have to see at work, ill tell him to back off if i see it again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

matt4 said:


> Im going to bring it up with her again later, i dont know if she feels like intimidated by him or if she just enjoys the attention, either way I didnt expect to see it and its not something i should have to see at work, ill tell him to back off if i see it again.


Good lad, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Does the third party know you two are together or are you keeping it secret as you work together?


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Everyone at work knows that we are together, it wasnt like a full on grope but just a quick slap on the butt, even still thinking about it more today its just made me think.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Great first post.

People normally start with a question about IIFMM.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd base my judgement by how she reacted to him when he did it but before she saw that you'd seen it.

i.e. Did she react playfully/flirtaciously or did she look uncomfortable/disgusted.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

it is basically a sackable offence


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

When he did that first time, what was your missus reaction?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

You should of asked him what he thought he was doing when it happened rather than not doing anything and brewing on it..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

monkeez said:


> it is basically a sackable offence


They may be filming a porn flick.

Op hasnt said what she does for a living yet.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> I'd base my judgement by how she reacted to him when he did it but before she saw that you'd seen it.


Both times i saw him do it, she ignored it. Just the second time she noticed that i had seen it and she just stared at me like she didnt know how to react.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Both times i saw him do it, she ignored it. Just the second time she noticed that i had seen it and she just stared at me like she didnt know how to react.


translated as she accepts it, and secondly she felt bad because she got caught.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> translated as she accepts it, and secondly she felt bad because she got caught.


Thats how it looks yes, its just how to feel about that.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

matt4 said:


> Everyone at work knows that we are together, it wasnt like a full on grope but just a quick slap on the butt, even still thinking about it more today its just made me think.


That makes it easier. I would discuss it with your partner but say that if she isn't happy to address the matter you'd be happy to speak with him.

In a modern workplace it is not acceptable for anyone to act in this way. The other route would be to raise it with a line manager but the best approach would likely be for your partner to just sort it out.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Thats how it looks yes, its just how to feel about that.


Who cares?

Either move on or carry on sulking about it.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

banzi said:


> translated as she accepts it, and secondly she felt bad because she got caught.


100% agree, she likes the attention of the older bloke. Lots of women that age do.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

She's sh*gging him


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it an office environment you work in?


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> Is it an office environment you work in?


No, bar work.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

matt4 said:


> No, bar work.


bar as in pole?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Your bird should have more respect for you than to allow a bloke to do that. If she wants to act like that, ditch her and move on to the next one. You're 24, the f*ck you dwelling on one hoe for?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Start to lightly slap his ar$e every time he is around her :thumb:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

matt4 said:


> No, bar work.


m8, I reckon he's shagged her at least once


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Kloob said:


> Your bird should have more respect for you than to allow a bloke to do that. If she wants to act like that, ditch her and move on to the next one. You're 24, the f*ck you dwelling on one hoe for?


Its early days still, if she continues to act like it then of course i wont be hanging around to see it. Im going to chat with her about it later to see how she feels about it all and how she reacts to me bringing it up. She is more the jealous type and there is no way she would like it if a girl was doing that to me.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

These hoes ain't loyal, dump her imo


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

zyphy said:


> m8, I reckon he's shagged her at least once


Hes 50 & not great to look at, im not worried about that. It isnt like her to accept him behaving like that however.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

matt4 said:


> Its early days still, if she continues to act like it then of course i wont be hanging around to see it. Im going to chat with her about it later to see how she feels about it all and how she reacts to me bringing it up. She is more the jealous type and there is no way she would like it if a girl was doing that to me.


Don't chat to her, just tell her it isn't acceptable.

Otherwise, Id spend my time in the bar all over other birds and doing playful sh*t like that; see how she likes it. As I said, would ditch her.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

matt4 said:


> Its early days still, if she continues to act like it then of course i wont be hanging around to see it. Im going to chat with her about it later to see how she feels about it all and how she reacts to me bringing it up. She is more the jealous type and there is no way she would like it if a girl was doing that to me.


It's possible she gets a kick out of the fact that it bothers you, it's not uncommon for women to act this way. They do it to either:

a) Reinforce their belief that they can control your emotional/mental state and thus control you to a certain extent

OR

B) Reinforce their belief that you care about them, lots of women are insecure

Or both of the above.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like she is setting her stall out as the alpha in your relationship.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Fight fire with fire. Slap his ass while your girlfriend is watching.

It should be enough to freak him out, but there is always the risk that he may like it.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> It's possible she gets a kick out of the fact that it bothers you, it's not uncommon for women to act this way. They do it to either:
> 
> a) Reinforce their belief that they can control your emotional/mental state and thus control you to a certain extent
> 
> ...


Possible yes, I havent really shown her that it bothers me yet though, i let it go quickly after we spoke about it yesterday. But she wont know how i feel about it if i dont bring it up again. Just the more i think about it the more i think what a cnut this guy is for behaving like that.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Are they the same age? Or is he some dirty old cnut?

If same age he's shagging her and you're wasting your time, if he's a dirty old man just have a quiet word with him.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Are they the same age? Or is he some dirty old cnut?
> 
> If same age he's shagging her and you're wasting your time, if he's a dirty old man just have a quiet word with him.


hes 50 in a few months and we are 22 and 24. If he was our age i would be more concernced but even still its like an old guy getting his kicks off my girlfriend, not avin it again.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

I would have broken his fingers. Dirty old man.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

matt4 said:


> hes 50 in a few months and we are 22 and 24. If he was our age i would be more concernced but even still its like an old guy getting his kicks off my girlfriend,* not avin it again*.


What are you going to do?

Av a word/hit him?

Its down to your girlfriend, it has nothing to do with you TBH.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

matt4 said:


> hes 50 in a few months and we are 22 and 24. If he was our age i would be more concernced but even still its like an old guy getting his kicks off my girlfriend, not avin it again.


Ok, a bloke my ex used to work with was like this, he was around 50 and she was mid 20s so pretty much identical, he was just a sleazy old man and used to try to slap her ass, but she is fiesty as fcuk and told him where to go in no uncertain terms.

If your gf is a bit shy and doesn't want a confrontation then either she has a quiet word with a manager, or you have a quiet word with him at the end of a shift and tell him to keep his hands off her.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Literally have a word with her I'd be fuming she didn't say anything and why??

Also have a stern word with him, dependant on his reaction I'd act accordingly.

Either A) break his face and lose my job

B) he accepts it realised he did wrong and won't do it again, so. I let it slip but keep an eye on him.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lots of men treating women as possessions in this thread.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

She is quite shy so part of me just feels like she doesnt know how to react, but then again she could just be liking the attention like others have said.

I'll talk with her tonight to get understanding of how she feels about it and how she reacts to me bringing it up.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> What are you going to do?
> 
> Av a word/hit him?
> 
> Its down to your girlfriend, it has nothing to do with you TBH.


Sorry but it has everything to do with both of them. Yes she should be more respectful towards her bloke but at the same time the pervy old douche should know his place.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

matt4 said:


> Possible yes, I havent really shown her that it bothers me yet though, i let it go quickly after we spoke about it yesterday. But she wont know how i feel about it if i dont bring it up again. Just the more i think about it the more i think what a cnut this guy is for behaving like that.


So the evidence you've presented is as follows:

1) The first time it happened (when she didn't see that you noticed) she ignored it, therefore suggesting that she accepts and possibly likes it.

2) The second time it happened when she saw you'd noticed she had an 'awkward' look, therefore suggesting that she knew in advance that you'd disapprove yet she allows it to continue.

3) The mere fact that you've seen it twice suggests it goes on far more often than that and it is probably a little habit that has been ongoing for some time and will almost certainly continue without some intervention.

Now, you have to ask yourself what is her incentive to behave this way. IMO there are two clear options:

1) She wants to incite a reaction from you for one of the two reasons in my earlier post.

2) She actually likes the attention.

Or possibly both of the above.

If I were in your shoes I would take one of the following two options:

1) Don't discuss anything with her yet, continue to monitor the situation to see if it continues. Then next time it happens make a decision to either approach him about it or her but not both.

2) Tell her now in no uncertain terms, but in a calm tone, that the relationship will be over if you see it again - *and mean it*. If you make this threat and don't follow through with it you have basically given her free reign to do whatever she likes and control you forever because she knows your ultimatums are empty.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

If he's 50 and still working in a bar environment he is probably either used to being flirtatious with the woman he works with or is trying to wind you up. Either way, he needs a quiet word.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Im going to discuss it with her later and see what she says, going to let her realise its not right and that i wont be hanging around to see it happen on a regular basis.

I just dont know if im overreacting to something quite small, but then again i question myself like how has it got to the point where he feels comfortable to act like that around her.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

welshman said:


> If he's 50 and still working in a bar environment he is probably either used to being flirtatious with the woman he works with or is trying to wind you up. Either way, he needs a quiet word.


He is a big wind up, and when he found out i was seeing my gf he was quite against the idea and tried to talk me out of it at the beginning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

matt4 said:


> Im going to discuss it with her later and see what she says, going to let her realise its not right and that i wont be hanging around to see it happen on a regular basis.
> 
> I just dont know if im overreacting to something quite small, but then again i question myself like how has it got to the point where he feels comfortable to act like that around her.


It is not something quite small, it needs dealing with firmly right now.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

matt4 said:


> He is a big wind up, and when he found out i was seeing my gf he was quite against the idea and tried to talk me out of it at the beginning.


Tbh I think you should just knock them both out and blame it on roid rage? :thumb:

But on a serious note, id be making sure the Mrs knows it isn't acceptable and having a word with the bloke saying that it isn't acceptable and hes disrespecting you by being like that!


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Didnt read all so probably been posted a few times but firstly if she was a loyal woman she would of told the guy to stop the first time, secondly doing it in front of you? Thats just disrespectful, thats like the guy coming in your house while your eating an just raiding your fridge! I would of dragged the f***er outside tbh


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

for him to think it's alright to slap her ar*e, she must have given him a favourable reaction the first time he done it. If she told him to fvck off then he would know it's not alright to go on like that.

Have a word with her and tell her she needs to be the one to tell him. If he still doesn't stop after she has done that then you need to have a word, probably a lott less politely than she will have


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fair play to you for keeping your cool when you watched a man slap your girlfriends ass. Twice.

I don't think you are over reacting. Over reacting would of been to kill him there and then. Maybe.

It needs sorting out one way or another.

Those saying she didn't react so it suggests she liked it, maybe she is a shy woman and didn't want to say anything? Just trying to see both sides. Either way he knows she's got a fella, he needed a slap there and then IMO.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> for him to think it's alright to slap her ar*e, she must have given him a favourable reaction the first time he done it. If she told him to fvck off then he would know it's not alright to go on like that.
> 
> Have a word with her and tell her she needs to be the one to tell him. If he still doesn't stop after she has done that then you need to have a word, probably a lott less politely than she will have


Agreed. It just took me a bit by surprise seeing it from him. And for him to feel its ok to do it, especially with me there, tells me she is comfortable with his behaviour.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

matt4 said:


> Agreed. It just took me a bit by surprise seeing it from him. And for him to feel its ok to do it, especially with me there, tells me she is comfortable with his behaviour.


You need to ask her and tell her to be honest. Make out like it doesn't bother you to encourage the truth out of her?


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Fair play to you for keeping your cool when you watched a man slap your girlfriends ass. Twice.
> 
> I don't think you are over reacting. Over reacting would of been to kill him there and then. Maybe.
> 
> ...


If it was outside of work then i would have had a word straight away, im not usually the confrontational type myself but i aint going to be sitting around watching that happen in future.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

She may have been telling him to **** off

For 6 months and has now given up. It happens. Lots

Of women suffer sexual harassment in the workplace and say nothing to keep the peace.

I know my missus would hesitate telling me about something like this because I would go up like a bottle of pop. She may be thinking the same.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont see the problem tbh, they are both concenting adults. We should not allow our jealousy and insecurity to inhibit the happiness or freedom of others.

But id be checking her underwear nightly lol


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

matt4 said:


> If it was outside of work then i would have had a word straight away, im not usually the confrontational type myself but i aint going to be sitting around watching that happen in future.


I wasn't being sarcastic when I said "fair play" fella. It isn't always best to react on instinct. You could now be looking for a new job with bills to pay. But equally it needs nipping in the bud.


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> She may have been telling him to **** off
> 
> For 6 months and has now given up. It happens. Lots
> 
> ...


Tough one to try work out because one hand she is the shy type and wouldn't like to cause a scene, however on the other i know she loves attention and she could just be enjoying what she is getting from this guy. Will talk to her about it tonight, get her view and see how she feels. If she acts like nothing is wrong then it'l give me an idea of the kind of girl she is.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

matt4 said:


> Tough one to try work out because one hand she is the shy type and wouldn't like to cause a scene, however on the other i know she loves attention and she could just be enjoying what she is getting from this guy. Will talk to her about it tonight, get her view and see how she feels. If she acts like nothing is wrong then it'l give me an idea of the kind of girl she is.


If that's the kind of girl she is then you have got some thinking to do. I'm the jealous type and couldn't be with a bird like that.

What would be bugging me more is that pr**k who knows she's got a fella and knows who you are. That's disrespectful. If

If it was some new lad who doesn't know she's got a fella then a bit different. But if she genuinely is inviting the attention then who's in the wrong?

It's a tough one.

Turn things around. If you are single and a bird with a fella says she likes you slapping her ass then are you in the wrong?

I think we are all thinking too much. Chin them both ??


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

I think its more to do with the way this guy has behaved like you say, he knows im with her yet thinks its ok to act like that around her thinking i dont see, and this is the only two times i have seen so im assuming he has been comfortable acting this way for a bit longer now.

Im not really the jealous type myself and i almost completely let it go but then i started thinking from this guys point of view and how he is blatantly just mugging me off by acting this way, I wouldnt act like that around another guys bird myself.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

That's my thoughts fella.

A bloke started at my missus place a couple of years ago. He made a few sexual innuendos and tried flirting with her. She told him quite clearly that she wasn't interested but he carried on.

He then asked one of her mates if her fella was a big bloke. Then when he found out I was he backed off. This boiled my ****. Suggesting that if it wasn't a big bloke then he would carry on? That's pure disrespectful.

Needless to say I collared him one night when I went to pick her up and he was very apologetic.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

There's a lot of paranoia in this thread........wow......

Is this bloke in a position of authority? If he is - that is more likely to explain why she didn't do anything.

Equally - it's really not uncommon for people to laugh this kind of thing as it's less scary than simply having a confrontation.

You should talk to her and tell her it bothers you....but start by asking her how it makes her feel. If you just blurt out you're p1ssed off; she'll likely want to appease you and brush it off - which according to lots of other advice you've had means she's [email protected] him (it doesn't mean that...at all.....).

It does need to be addressed; and if it bothers her you can just quietly say to him - stop. Doesn't need to confrontational; it just needs to be "stop doing that". But it would be better coming from her, with your support.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> Sorry but it has everything to do with both of them. Yes she should be more respectful towards her bloke but at the same time the pervy old douche should know his place.


Its how his girlfriend portrays herself that has caused the problem, the guy obviously thinks its acceptable to smack her ass.

My partner has never had her ass slapped at work in 38 years , its a nice ass as well by the way.

Its just that she gives off an air of authourity.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its how his girlfriend portrays herself that has caused the problem, the guy obviously thinks its acceptable to smack her ass.
> 
> My partner has never had her ass slapped at work in 38 years ,* its a nice ass *as well by the way.
> 
> Its just that she gives off an air of authourity.


pics or gtfo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@matt4

slap the old boys ass next time you see him, shake it up a bit


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

OP if someone punched you in the face would you go off and ask an internet forum full of strangers how you should feel about and what you should do ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> What are you going to do?
> 
> Av a word/hit him?
> 
> Its down to your girlfriend, it has nothing to do with you TBH.


With you on this one tbh, Yeah OP is annoyed but it is ultimately down the the OP's Mrs to tell the dude to pack it in. If OP says anything its just going to make him look like a paranoid, over protective nut job and will more than likely get him into trouble.

OP i'd let your Mrs tell the dude to stop it, if she doesnt then she clearly doesnt have an issue with and you know where you stand  Good Luck


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:



> OP if someone punched you in the face would you go off and ask an internet forum full of strangers how you should feel about and what you should do ?


No.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Contrary to what many think, you should not go in and lay down the law to your gf.

She's basically a victim of mild sexual assualt, so to then have a go at her for it is a bit much.

There's probably a power dynamic, which is why sleazy old guys have been getting away with this forever (see 70s DJs for example).

If she's shy it makes it worse - older, authority guy, how can she tell him to f off?

The guilty look she gave you was probably because she knows he is doing wrong and knows she should stand up to him.

Support her and don't accuse her.

Of course, if he was 25 it might be different.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> OP i'd let your Mrs tell the dude to stop it, if she doesnt then she clearly *doesnt have an issue* with and you know where you stand  Good Luck


Or she's scared of losing her job/causing a scene/rocking the boat etc.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

tell him if he touches your girlfriends ass again you will knock him out.

tell her if she doesnt object to other men touching her ass then she is a **** and sack her off.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> OP if someone punched you in the face would you go off and ask an internet forum full of strangers how you should feel about and what you should do ?


give the guy a break mate, mabea he doesnt have someone IRL he can go to for advice.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Or she's scared of losing her job/causing a scene/rocking the boat etc.


Poss but then more fool her for putting up with it IMO


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Is OP in prison for assault yet?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Contrary to what many think, you should not go in and lay down the law to your gf.
> 
> She's basically a victim of mild sexual assualt, so to then have a go at her for it is a bit much.
> 
> ...


But this isnt the 70s, if she asks him to stop and he doesnt she could go to the police.

They would be all over him.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Poss but then more fool her for putting up with it IMO


True, but plenty of young girls (and lads) don't learn to stick up for themselves until they're a bit older.

Doesn't mean they don't object.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> But this isnt the 70s, if she asks him to stop and he doesnt she could go to the police.
> 
> They would be all over him.


Exactly my point.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

matt4 said:


> I think its more to do with the way this guy has behaved like you say, he knows im with her yet thinks its ok to act like that around her thinking i dont see, and this is the only two times i have seen so im assuming he has been comfortable acting this way for a bit longer now.
> 
> Im not really the jealous type myself and i almost completely let it go but then i started thinking from this guys point of view and how he is blatantly just mugging me off by acting this way, I wouldnt act like that around another guys bird myself.


Ok listen budd you have a couple of things going on here that you need to man up and address now.

Firstly from an employment point of view you have a dirty old pervert work colleague thinking it's acceptable to slap his female colleagues on the ass without consequences. At the very least it's sexual harassment at worst its sexual assault. I'm sure whoever owns or Managers the bar will have something thing to say about that since it's irrelevant if it's a small bar or a big bar chain, the law is the law and the consequences are the same.

Secondly you have the issue of your girlfriend thinking that type of behaviour is acceptable in a relationship with you. A calm to the point chat is needed now to clarify what you will and won't accept in your relationship, if nothing changes then move on as their both making a mug of you. It doesn't matter the environment or circumstances it's about mutual love and respect.

Women who think it's acceptable to behave like this are insecure and immature and simply not ready for a committed relationship, it's pathetic. This happened to me once, I made it very clear that I'm no mug and won't put up with childish attention seeking behaviour. That bird is now an ex.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Varg said:


> True, but plenty of young girls (and lads) don't learn to stick up for themselves until they're a bit older.
> 
> Doesn't mean they don't object.


That's very true!

There's a good chance your other half is just too nice mate (infact it's much more likely than her liking the fact someone twice her age is sexually harassing her)

Guys on UKM are usually still butthurt about their own women troubles, so tend to give worst case scenario answers.

The correct thing to do would be to ask him to stop touching your girlfriend inappropriately, and as others have said, it's actually taken very seriously in the work place these days, if he acts like a díck about it all, just remind him he's liable to be sacked and possibly face criminal sanctions if your girlfriend wishes it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe she's going balls deep with him?


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Just spoke to her briefly, i explained that i didnt feel it was right and asked her what she felt about it. She said she has told him in the past that he is too much and that he continues to do it every now and then. That she is sorry for how it must look and that she didnt see it from my point of view and that she is going to be more blunt with him if he does it again.

Suppose that is all i can ask, and if i do see him do it again then words will be said.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

What a weird post for a first one, did you sign up to a muscle forum just to post this? Perhaps theres a twist, and the old bloke is a member on here... :huh:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

matt4 said:


> Just spoke to her briefly, i explained that i didnt feel it was right and asked her what she felt about it. She said she has told him in the past that he is too much and that he continues to do it every now and then. That she is sorry for how it must look and that she didnt see it from my point of view and that she is going to be more blunt with him if he does it again.
> 
> Suppose that is all i can ask, and if i do see him do it again then words will be said.


I'd say that's a result.....and exactly what the most likely scenario actually was. You talked it out in what sounds like exactly the right way. Good on you. Hope the old bloke gets the shock of his life next time he tries.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

There is always posibility that he was Croatian and just wanted to do a handshake:



> Croatian handshake
> 
> An act of fingering someone's asshole while shaking his/her hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Scammell29 said:


> What a weird post for a first one, did you sign up to a muscle forum just to post this? Perhaps theres a twist, and the old bloke is a member on here... :huh:


Haha, well i just felt that i would get guys views on this while im here. Going to hit the gym in a minute to forget it all for a bit, its back day


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Misses getting a Croatian handshake tonight haha


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice. He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.
> 
> I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


film it with your phone...

and sue his pants off for sexual harassment


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

why are you working with a old guy whos slapping your girldriends ass and your talking to her about it, show some alpha and go warn him before you b1tch slap him and make him look like a child


----------



## matt4 (May 11, 2015)

Fortunatus said:


> why are you working with a old guy whos slapping your girldriends ass and your talking to her about it, show some alpha and go warn him before you b1tch slap him and make him look like a child


Because sometimes people think before they act and dont overreact and turn to violence straight away. Ive spoke to my gf she said she will tell him to back off if it happens again, so if it does happen again then action will be taken.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

matt4 said:


> Because sometimes people think before they act and dont overreact and turn to violence straight away. Ive spoke to my gf she said she will tell him to back off if it happens again, so if it does happen again then action will be taken.


hence why I said "warn him before" :smartass:


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

matt4 said:


> Haha, well i just felt that i would get guys views on this while im here. Going to hit the gym in a minute to forget it all for a bit, its back day


Welcome anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> When he did that first time, what was your missus reaction?


bit her bottom lip and pushed her ass out


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Betrayal is depressing.



swole troll said:


> bit her bottom lip and pushed her ass out


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Not read the whole thread so this may of already been said

You should cut her ass off for allowing it and leave her assless for life

Secondly superglue his hand to the ass

Give it a week then cut off his ass too qnd superglue it to his other hand

Spend another week teasing him calling him asshand


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice. He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.
> 
> I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


How would she feel if a girl grabbed your dick.. twice.. and you didn't say anything?

It simply may be that she is shy and does not feel able to confront him about this, but it still does not mean that she just lets it go. As you have said you aren't a confrontational person normally so I don't think she would be worried about you flipping your lid if she mentioned it to you. Have a word with her and express that it has been playing on your mind, talk calmly and see what she has to say.

If he does it again and you do see it then say something, I don't think it looks like you are being paranoid, I know my partner would say something if he saw that happen but then again I would have said something first. Think someone has already said this but that is at least classed as sexual harassment in the work place. Good luck, hope everything goes ok


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@matt4, I would continue to monitor the situation and if your missus is true to her word and tells him to leave her alone, and he then continues, then the older dude should be feeling your wrath.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Rule number one, never mix business and pleasure... it always ends in tears.:no:


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> Rule number one, never mix business and pleasure... it always ends in tears.:no:


I said this from the beginning, that it would be hard to make it work, and it is, outside of work we are great but when we work together there seems to be something that bothers us every now and then, i want a new job anyway.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't be putting all of the onus on the fella your not twelve!

Fair enough your Mrs may not feel comfortable confronting the man but she should be able to show some insight into how his actions would make you feel which imo should motivate her into some form of action.

You seriously need to talk to each other.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

james90 said:


> I said this from the beginning, that it would be hard to make it work, and it is, outside of work we are great but when we work together there seems to be something that bothers us every now and then, i want a new job anyway.


Are you matt4 or james90?

:no:


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @matt4, I would continue to monitor the situation and if your missus is true to her word and tells him to leave her alone, and he then continues, then the older dude should be feeling your wrath.


He only works part time so its not like i have to worry about him being like it every day, even still when i next see him working with her i will keep an eye on him for sure.

The thing with my gf is that she says things that i want to hear and doesnt always back it up with action, hopefully she does this time and means it when she says she will be more blunt, otherwise i'll have to be.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Varg said:


> Are you matt4 or james90?
> 
> :no:


Both lol, couldnt remember my password for original account and now im logged in automatically on my ipad.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

james90 said:


> He only works part time so its not like i have to worry about him being like it every day, even still when i next see him working with her i will keep an eye on him for sure.
> 
> The thing with my gf is that she says things that i want to hear and doesnt always back it up with action, hopefully she does this time and means it when she says she will be more blunt, otherwise i'll have to be.


 @matt4 and @james90, are you a duplicate account? James, have you fooked up by logging in as wrong account


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

james90 said:


> Both lol, couldnt remember my password for original account and now im logged in automatically on my ipad.


oh dear...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

james90 said:


> I said this from the beginning, that it would be hard to make it work, and it is, outside of work we are great but when we work together there seems to be something that bothers us every now and then, i want a new job anyway.


I would just chill out.. dont go loosing yr job over a slap on the ass but play the game and see if she's worth the hassle of jumping ship.

its easy to say yeah go and confront the guy but they have all your details and he knows you.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I now have 2 accounts, matthew my middle name


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

is @matt4 the 50yr old? And @james90 the 'other fella'?

But you're both really the same person? Me, myself and Irene?


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im just going to see how it goes, dont see the guy at work until end of the week and gf seems cool about it, will just see how it goes


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't realise you worked with him as well, the simple solution is to start playfully slapping his ass.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Make her feel guilty so she gives up the anus bro


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice. He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.
> 
> I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


Few things here you should ask yourself .

1.how come your girlfriend only looked akward when she saw you looking the second time , what was her reaction the first time he did it when she thought you wasnt watching.

2.From a Legal union standpoint Unless your girlfriend has an issue with it and no one else has noticed you cant go kicking off as you will be purly viewed as the jealous boyfriend etc, for all intents and purposes at work your both employees your relationship is seperate and no one cares, thats a hard pill to take but its the reality of it.

3. Is your girlfriend going to volentary make a complaint not just because shes pressured by you? for her to say "he isnt usually like that" is a massive cop out and bs in my opinion , my neighbour isnt like that but if he touched my wifes **** once he would be a dead man.]

4. Is this a good job and is your gilfriend worth it? for example i used to date a work collegue who was smoking hot and after a few months she cheated on me with a manager, i went nuclear and threated the manager who was the son of the CEO and threatened to break his legs, that little mishap cost me a downgrade in job role and 3 years of very hard work before i got myself to the posistion i wanted to be at, the girl on the other hand has now sacked the manager off and is banging another work collegue now it doesnt even faze me and i have a really really good job.

5. I would have a serious talk with your partner tell her how it has made you feel advise her what she does with this is completely her decision but if anything like this happens again and she doesnt act to show loyalty to you then you will respectfully part ways as you have more self respect than to be disrespected for the whole workplace to see.

whatever happens know that you are in control and you will calmly respond to whatever option arrises.

good luck mate.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

BrahmaBull said:


> Make her feel guilty so she gives up the anus bro


 :lol:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

sorry mate your being mugged off, any woman that lets a guy slap her ass twice and doesn't bat an eye lid is enjoying the attention, has obviously happened before and is possibly sleeping with him.

at the very LEAST she should have come to you but she hasn't when it has definitely happened in the past meaning she is happy with the situation.

like @banzi said, when my mrs goes to town drinking etc guys know within 10 seconds of talking to her she has a boyfriend without her even saying so.

shes playing the dumb card on you and your accepting it because it's easier then getting rid.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably blows him on break - Just get some slag to grind on you and see how she reacts.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

james90 said:


> Both lol, couldnt remember my password for original account and now im logged in automatically on my ipad.


So which one of your personalities is the disolusioned one??


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i wish some fck would slap my mrs ass,i love a good punch up


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

vetran said:


> i wish some fck would slap my mrs ass,i love a good punch up


She beats you afterwards?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]She beats you afterwards?


shede have to be a big un lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why have a word with the guy???? Ur not her dad...it's her fault!! If he's done it several times and she has ' said something to him before' then she needs to speak up..of a guy slapped my ass once he wouldn't do it again for sure..don't blame the guy he obviously didn't take her seriously so she should make sure she's loud and clear otherwise what..is every bf she ever has gonna go round 'having a word' with all men that speak to her or touch her a certain way. Jeeeeez these women...please.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I wouldn't confront him straight away try never to do anything to anyone in the heat of the moment especially at work , and to be honest apart from him being much older than her and I have only bothered to read the first post, I don't know exactly what his relationship is to her, {is he the manager? the supervisor}, I'd be talking to her tonight and finding out exactly what is going on. I wouldn't be happy and it would stop, but need to find out whats what first. You say everyone at work knows about you and her,, maybe he is under the impression it isn't that serious? And why would he think that? is she thinking the relationship isn't as serious as you? It's either that or he is a complete ****, and is doing it because he knows it would bother you or he just doesn't care you are with her and thinks her ass is still fair game regardless , If it's the **** option, I wouldn't do or say anything to him in earshot of anyone else,we'd be having a chat in the car park.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why have a word with the guy???? Ur not her dad...it's her fault!! If he's done it several times and she has ' said something to him before' then she needs to speak up..of a guy slapped my ass once he wouldn't do it again for sure..don't blame the guy he obviously didn't take her seriously so she should make sure she's loud and clear otherwise what..*is every bf she ever has gonna go round 'having a word' with all men that speak to her or touch her a certain way*. Jeeeeez these women...please.


remember this is the UKM population your speaking with :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If she's letting some bloke slap her a$$ unchallenged she has to be riding his cawk also...


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Why have a word with the guy???? Ur not her dad...it's her fault!! If he's done it several times and she has ' said something to him before' then she needs to speak up..of a guy slapped my ass once he wouldn't do it again for sure..don't blame the guy he obviously didn't take her seriously so she should make sure she's loud and clear otherwise what..is every bf she ever has gonna go round 'having a word' with all men that speak to her or touch her a certain way. Jeeeeez these women...please.


Yeah but, from what I gather he works in the same place as her and everyone apparently knows he is with her, I wouldn't want blokes touching up my girl ,kind of reflects bad on him doesn't it. ?He has to work there as well. I agree it's more her responsibility, but I can't see how he can wash his hands of it, unless he just sees her as a warm place to stick his dick in,and doesn't care if she bends over for all comers . Which doesn't seem to be the case as he made this post. It's probably more important he speaks to her though,first before saying anything to him.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Scammell29 said:


> Perhaps theres a twist, and *the old bloke is a member on here*... :huh:


Hello, you called?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@matt4

Is the 4 in your name your IQ or your sperm count?

Those can be the only two explanations why the old guy is touching your woman's butt.

Anyway, now it's happened there's nothing you can do without making a fool of yourself. The time to act has long gone.

As for your soon-to-be ex girlfriend, she should be horrified and disgusted by another man's touch, not make excuses for him.

Dump the cock-hopping ho for displaying the wrong initial, unpractised, genuine reaction.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

matt4 said:


> *Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice.* He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.
> 
> I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


I would of snapped like Mike Tyson in his prime! in my book, you're instantly getting in a fight with me for that. omg! don't know, how you're calm about it even. tricky one though, as it is your job? both your jobs? and what's supporting you. I'm with @Huntingground dealt with immediately, in fact tbh, best thing you could do is get ya bird to lodge a formal complaint or get em nicked. you lose your job if you hit em & then end up away, so it's a lose lose in that sense. I would of went BONKERS though on the spot mate, that's p1ssed me off just reading that, I wanna smack em for you mate. haha! o.j uk-m or any police on here, I'm joking. :whistling: address it though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> I would of snapped like Mike Tyson in his prime! in my book, you're instantly getting in a fight with me for that. omg! don't know, how you're calm about it even. tricky one though, as it is your job? both your jobs? and what's supporting you. I'm with @Huntingground dealt with immediately, in fact tbh, best thing you could do is get ya bird to lodge a formal complaint or get em nicked. you lose your job if you hit em & then end up away, so it's a lose lose in that sense. I would of went BONKERS though on the spot mate, that's p1ssed me off just reading that, I wanna smack em for you mate. haha! o.j uk-m or any police on here, I'm joking. :whistling: address it though.


I sense you are 14.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> I sense you are 14.


Leave it out Banz mate, go have a [email protected] and cheer up pal.  haha!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> Leave it out Banz mate, go have a [email protected] and cheer up pal.  haha!


This thread has already delivered that early doors.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP? Do you even lift? If some old guys slapping your lady's arrse then it doesn't sound like you look like you do!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its how his girlfriend portrays herself that has caused the problem, the guy obviously thinks its acceptable to smack her ass.
> 
> *My partner has never had her ass slapped at work in 38 years *, its a nice ass as well by the way.
> 
> Its just that she gives off an air of authourity.


That's what she tells you.....!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Just spoke to her briefly, i explained that i didnt feel it was right and asked her what she felt about it. She said she has told him in the past that he is too much and that he continues to do it every now and then. That she is sorry for how it must look and that she didnt see it from my point of view and that she is going to be more blunt with him if he does it again.
> 
> Suppose that is all i can ask, and if i do see him do it again then words will be said.


So going off her answer I would have a word with the bloke and tell him to keep his hands to himself.

If I saw him do it again I'd knock the cnut out.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My initial reaction to the OP was "I'd have the **** halfway up the wall by the throat" but my thoughts may be different at other times depending on what cycle I'm on at the time.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Fill me in over the 9 pages, O/P caved his skull in yet?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Fill me in over the 9 pages, O/P caved his skull in yet?


No, old guy has smashed her back door in.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Agreed. It just took me a bit by surprise seeing it from him. And for him to feel its ok to do it, especially with me there, tells me she is comfortable with his behaviour.


She isn't comfortable with it.

Women in our society are taught to be polite, don't offend men, don't cause a fuss, don't confront things directly.

I'm certain every adult woman you know has a story of a time a man entered her personal space, touched her without permission or spoke to her inappropriately and she failed to react.

Some types of men do not need a positive reaction to continue doing these things; all they need is a neutral response and they take it as a go ahead. Their wants take precedent over women's wants and rights. Some people end up feeling like it's their own fault when they don't react the first time.

You should support her, not blame her. She has probably been putting up with something she fvcking hates because she doesn't know how to fix it now it's started. Worse still you've seen it and now she's going to be scared of what you will do or say.

Support her in making a formal complaint to her line manager.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> remember this is the UKM population your speaking with :lol:


Oh yh lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benji666 said:


> Yeah but, from what I gather he works in the same place as her and everyone apparently knows he is with her, I wouldn't want blokes touching up my girl ,kind of reflects bad on him doesn't it. ?He has to work there as well. I agree it's more her responsibility, but I can't see how he can wash his hands of it, unless he just sees her as a warm place to stick his dick in,and doesn't care if she bends over for all comers . Which doesn't seem to be the case as he made this post. It's probably more important he speaks to her though,first before saying anything to him.


Oh my days..' A warm place to stick his....I can't even' ..really ......anywayyyyyyy

No she should do the telling. to him. Whilst we all like having a guy to look out for us it's not really in this situation it's a 50 yr old bloke prob old school type who thinks there's nowt wrong with a bit of a slap..so she just needs to be firm with him...there are situations that I'd say to a guy can u have a word...I just don think this is it based on the brief...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> Leave it out Banz mate, go have a [email protected] and cheer up pal.  haha!


Mate...mate????? Show some respect boi he's a veteran! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lotte said:


> She isn't comfortable with it.
> 
> Women in our society are taught to be polite, don't offend men, don't cause a fuss, don't confront things directly.
> 
> ...


As opposed to drunk women, who physicaly and sexualy assault me in the pub and clubs on a weekly basis, some iv had to come close to showing a pimp hander because they are like rabbid dogs and wont get the **** off me. Attention is all good to a point, but when youv got a group of 30 somethings yanking at your braces and grabbing at your arms as you try and get a beer its ****ing irritating. But it always seems moraly acceptable when women do it. Mans just wants some equality! :lol:


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

my missus worked at some hotel and the boss tried touching her backside, she got a filleting knife from the hotel kitchen held it to him and told him she quits ,

fiesty one though my missus, lol, but she dont take any crap


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This bloke knows she is with the OP so he's showing a total disrespect for not only his GF (If its not reciprocated) but for the OP as a bloke.

IMO patting a woman on the ares has sexual undertones playful or not. To do this to a woman who he knows is in a relationship is taking the p1ss/trying it on or more. I'm pretty old school and would not dream of doing this to any woman without her consent sexual friendship relationship. This act is IMO a sign of sexual closeness. If I saw someone do this to my Mrs without her giving a reaction I would be thinking they know each other better than they should!

Do women really put up with this sort of thing in this day and age.....I suspect not unless they want to.....!

If you care about this woman I would approach the bloke and tell the cnut straight. You might find out she might not feel the same about you. Its best to have these things out in the open.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

To be fair rather than just watching and not saying anything a quick "oi, keep your hands to yourself Jeffery" would of most likely defused the situation and put a stop to it, not everything has to escalate to caving people's heads in but sometimes you do need to speak up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> She isn't comfortable with it.
> 
> *Women in our society are taught to be polite, don't offend men, don't cause a fuss, don't confront things directly. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

banzi said:


>


All bets are off in Newcastle though aren't they... lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This is being polite in Newcastle.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

leave off. newcastle is a nice place


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bang out of order mate...I'd have snapped!

But at the same time your missis should have put him in he's place.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm angry even reading this lol


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Put him in a full nelson and make him try to lick his own nipples in front of everyone


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Mate...mate????? Show some respect boi he's a *veteran*! :lol:


So, that's why you get along so well!

:lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh my days..' A warm place to stick his....I can't even' ..really ......anywayyyyyyy
> 
> No she should do the telling. to him. Whilst we all like having a guy to look out for us it's not really in this situation *it's a 50 yr old bloke prob old school type who thinks there's nowt wrong with a bit of a slap*..so she just needs to be firm with him...there are situations that I'd say to a guy can u have a word...I just don think this is it based on the brief...


Sounds like @banzi if I must say. :innocent: ''nowt wrong with a bit of slap.'' HOWLING.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> So, that's why you get along so well!
> 
> :lol:


We clash at times but yes...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> Sounds like @banzi if I must say. :innocent: ''nowt wrong with a bit of slap.'' HOWLING.


Lol it was meant to....


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

let him cuckold you

:mellow:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice. He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.
> 
> I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


Pretty much what HuntingGround said.

If that would have been my wife, she would have commited murder. Women handle that differently. I would have waited to see what she said first. Working together has to suck.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Jesus christ......... if some bloke has slapped her backside then CLEARLY - that shows (a) she absolutely definitely jumping into bed with him ( B) she obviously loves the attention and © you're not a man if you don't full retard..sorry I meant full psycho...on him.

Seriously?

What @Lotte said nailed it. And given what the OP said about his chat with his girlfriend...kinda reinforces that it a bloke acting our of order in a constrained social situation. Because work is a kind of social situation....but it's one you can get fired from for kicking off in. Does every woman need to be some sort of Bodacea character now? There's no wiggle room for people who haven't yet worked out how to deal with stuff like that? And every man isn't a "real man" unless he hospitalises people who do things like this?

Everything is black and white behind a keyboard.

Personally I think OP handled it perfectly.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

matt4 said:


> Hes 50 & not great to look at, im not worried about that. It isnt like her to accept him behaving like that however.


So what was the outcome of this??

Should have dealt with it there and then mate, the first time he felt her a$e!

He is either already fcuking her, or she wants him to. No girl would let a man slap her bum TWICE if did not want things to go further.

In the unlikely event she just felt awkward, did not know what to do and has led him on in no way - then you still need to deal with this.

This guy is bending you over and castrating you. And you're letting him.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

The outcome is that I have spoke with my gf, she said she will be more blunt with the guy and tell him to back of when he tries it again.

If the guy was younger and i saw that type of behaviour then yes i would be suspicious but the guy is 50.

If he does try it again, then i will bring it up with him and tell him to back off myself.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

banzi said:


>


I'm glad she got put on her ar5e! Hate when women act like this and think they are untouchable - not that I condone hitting a woman, but if shes swinging at a bloke hes got every right to defend himself.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

james90 said:


> The outcome is that I have spoke with my gf, she said she will be more blunt with the guy and tell him to back of when he tries it again.
> 
> If the guy was younger and i saw that type of behaviour then yes i would be suspicious but the guy is 50.
> 
> If he does try it again, then i will bring it up with him and tell him to back off myself.


Are you OP?

Thought he was matt4??

Anyway, he will do it again and she will not tell you.

You need to handle this situation yourself and have a Frank convo with this chancer!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

james90 said:


> The outcome is that I have spoke with my gf, she said she will be more blunt with the guy and tell him to back of when he tries it again.
> 
> If the guy was younger and i saw that type of behaviour then yes i would be suspicious but the guy is 50.
> 
> If he does try it again, then i will bring it up with him and tell him to back off myself.


She will be more "secret" about it****


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Archaic said:


> Are you OP?
> 
> Thought he was matt4??
> 
> ...


Back to my original account now as i remember the details.

Im not expecting her to tell me if he does it again but i trust her to tell him to back off. He only works with her one day a week as he is part time so its not like they are always together.

I will handle it myself if i see him do it again.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

she may have daddy issues and is taking his 50yr old seed in the copier room. 

and he is firmly marking his territory in front of you and everyone else that sees by openly spanking her ass.

i mean WTF. i would have crushed the guys skull had i seen that sh?it, infact no i wouldnt have, my mrs would have crushed the ****s skull at the time.

sounds very suss to me...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

james90 said:


> The outcome is that I have spoke with my gf, she said she will be more blunt with the guy and tell him to back of when he tries it again.
> 
> *If the guy was younger and i saw that type of behaviour then yes i would be suspicious but the guy is 50. *
> 
> ...


Im 50, I bet I could take her off you.

PS, lot of ageism towards 50 years olds in this thread


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im 50, I bet I could take her off you.
> 
> PS, lot of ageism towards 50 years olds in this thread


Seduce her with your ladle.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im 50, I bet I could take her off you.
> 
> PS, lot of ageism towards 50 years olds in this thread


Oh and lets be srs, most 50 yr olds are older versions of me with a beer gut.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

james90 said:


> Back to my original account now as i remember the details.
> 
> Im not expecting her to tell me if he does it again but i trust her to tell him to back off. He only works with her one day a week as he is part time so its not like they are always together.
> 
> I will handle it myself if i see him do it again.


Good luck with it mate.

I'd go through her phone and FB messages just to be sure tho.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

james90 said:


> The outcome is that I have spoke with my gf, she said she will be more blunt with the guy and tell him to back of when he tries it again.
> 
> If the guy was younger and i saw that type of behaviour then yes i would be suspicious but the guy is 50.
> 
> If he does try it again, then i will bring it up with him and tell him to back off myself.


If he does it again and your mrs does anything less than put a full sexual harresment case against him i'd drop her quicker than a sack of spuds based on what i've heard your getting played harder than a game of naked twister with the lads down at the ymca.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd have knocked him out, then knocked her out, and then - knocked one out.


and filmed it on your phone hopefully :wub:

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Good luck with it mate.
> 
> I'd go through her phone and FB messages just to be sure tho.


Lol talk about winding the poor sod up :lol:


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd slap his ass ,,,,but so freaking hard his feet would leave the ground .


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

matt4 said:


> Work with my girlfriend, been together 4 months and yesterday noticed a guy at work lightly slap her ass twice. He didnt see that I noticed both times but my girlfriend did the second time and she gave me an awkward look.
> 
> I brought it up with her after work and she just said 'he isnt usually like that is he?'. I let it go at first but its been bugging me again, i dont know if im over thinking it or would anyone else have a problem with that to? Its a bit weird where we are both young, 22 and 24 and he is almost 50. Im going to confront him if i see it again.


Mate that is not ok.. Not saying steam in there like a loon but make sure he's aware he's taking the pi55


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Lol talk about winding the poor sod up :lol:


It's what I would do, 100%.

Then throw her through the bedroom window, and go severe the blokes head off using the broken shards


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> It's what I would do, 100%.
> 
> Then throw her through the bedroom window, and go severe the blokes head off using the broken shards


You've been thinking about this far too much mate


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Why not start playfully slapping his ass every time you pass him. Then, when he complains, tell him it's just a bit of playful fun and you're only following his example. Give the old "Oh, so you don't like it then? So why the fck would you think she does?"

Of course, if he doesn't complain there is a danger you end up with a sore @rse.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Too many guys on here suggesting you slap the blokes ar5e....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> You've been thinking about this far too much mate


Paaah, that's nothing. If I put thought into it he'd be hooked up to an IV drip and tortured for months.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

why not invite him for a threeseome? then, when hes not expecting it you can bum him


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> why not invite him for a threeseome? then, when hes not expecting it you can bum him


Just don't forget to playfully slap his ass at the same time :lol:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

garethd93 said:


> Too many guys on here suggesting you slap the blokes ar5e....


Is it giving you a woody?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

garethd93 said:


> Too many guys on here suggesting you slap the blokes ar5e....


Yeah come on mate you can tell us..........we're all friends here :wink:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Oh and lets be srs, most 50 yr olds are older versions of me.


You've left yourself open to Banzi saying this so I have done it instead.

#fixed


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Verno said:


> Yeah come on mate you can tell us..........we're all friends here :wink:





Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it giving you a woody?


starting to worry about you lot haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

garethd93 said:


> starting to worry about you lot haha


I dunno what you mean petal :innocent:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Verno said:


> Just don't forget to playfully slap his ass at the same time :lol:


whilst shouting 'whos the daddy, byatch!'

do all this OP and he will never touch your missus's ar5e again (tho he may grope you instead)


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

^^^^^

Yep that'll do it


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

I cant believe it took till page 5 for the guy to speak to his mrs ffs!!


----------



## kreza (Apr 19, 2013)

Glad OP spoke to his GF about it - the fact that the old guy tried to warn him off at the start was a big warning sign, chances are he views her as somehow being 'his'.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

james90 said:


> The outcome is that I have spoke with my gf, she said she will be more blunt with the guy and tell him to back of when he tries it again.
> 
> If the guy was younger and i saw that type of behaviour then yes i would be suspicious but the guy is 50.
> 
> If he does try it again, then i will bring it up with him and tell him to back off myself.


The point is the blokes 50, Could u imagine being 50 and randomly slapping a younger girls ass? Answers no. I wouldn't do it now and I'm 24


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

haza1234 said:


> The point is the blokes 50, Could u imagine being 50 and randomly slapping a younger girls ass? Answers no. I wouldn't do it now and I'm 24


To be honest if i could get away wit it, and this bloke clearly is, then i'm pretty sure i would.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

just seen this and grazed the thread ... i mean, if he knows u two are together in a relationship and hes slapping her ar5e knowing your there and u might see it is a complete mug off. I would have clumped him straight away not trying to play the hard man but thats just instincts


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

dump the slut


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Doubt she is shagging or enjoying having her **** slapped by a 50yr old if she's 24.

You never know, but seriously doubt it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Why not start playfully slapping his ass every time you pass him. Then, when he complains, tell him it's just a bit of playful fun and you're only following his example. Give the old "Oh, so you don't like it then? So why the fck would you think she does?"
> 
> Of course, if he doesn't complain there is a danger you end up with a sore @rse.


that would be a great move


----------

